# CV values list? MRC 1957 decoder



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am trying to find a list of potential cv values for a MRC 1957 decoder. They don't make it easy. Any suggestions?


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

Have you tried here?http://www.modelrectifier.com/v/vspfiles/resources/dcc/0001957 diesel 052511.pdf


----------

